# CLOSED! Hikari's Pokemon Starter Shop (for Pokemon X and Y)



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

*
 

Status: Closed until all requests are done! * 

*Pokemon for Sale:

Charmander
Squirtle
Bulbasaur
Chikorita
Totodile
Cyndaquil
Mudkip
Treecko
Torchic
Turtwig
Chimchar
Piplup
Snivy
Oshawott
Tepig
Froakie
Chespin
Fennekin 

Males cost 10 TBT Bells.

Females cost 20 TBT Bells.

Hidden Abilities (Froakie and Fennekin ONLY) cost 30 TBT Bells.

Fill out this form to order:



		Code:
	

Username:
Pokemon:
Gender:
Total Cost:
Friend Code:
In Game Name:


I'll try to get to you as fast as I can! 



Spoiler: Current Orders



Pokemon: All except squirtle and fennekin and torchic and froakie [i have them]
 Gender: Females
 Total Cost: 300 tbt bells I think? [either that or 280]
 Friend Code: Under avatar [can i do that?]
 In Game Name: Julia ;3 
Order Completion: 5/14 Pokemon. (Ready: Charmander, Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Chimchar.) 

Pokemon: Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur, Chikorita, Totodile, Cyndaquil,Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup
 Gender: All female please :]
 Total cost: 180 tbt bells

Username: Minth
 Pokemon: Chikorita, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig
 Gender: All female
 Total Cost: 220 TBT
 Friend Code: 2063 - 0376 - 0076
 In Game Name: Minth





Spoiler: Orders Awaiting Pick-up



Pokemon: Piplup
 Gender: Male
 Total Cost: 10
 Friend Code: Under Avatar
 In Game Name: James 
Order Completion: 100%

Pokemon:Oshawatt, Piplup
 Gender: Both female
 Total Cost: 40 TBT
 Friend Code: 2423-2918-1022
 In Game Name: Omaer-San
 Order Completion: 2/2 Pokemon. (Order ready!) 

Pokemon: Totodile 
Gender: Female
 Total Cost: 10 Bells
 Friend Code: 1805-2482-7196
 In Game Name: Eva 

Pokemon: Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Snivy
 Gender: Male
 Total Cost: 30 tbt bells
 Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
 In Game Name: Coco 
Order Completion: 3/3 Pokemon.





Spoiler: Adopters



Lephixia adpoted Cyndaquil and Chikorita!

Klinkguin adopted Cyndaquil!

TheCreeperHugz adopted Cyndaquil, Piplup and Snivy!

DeviousCrossing adopted Tepig!

Sumemr adopted Oshawott, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Chikorita, Piplup, & Mudkip.

FrankieNebraska adopted Chikorita,Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Torchic, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, and Tepig! 

Twilight Sparkle adopted Chikorita , Mudkip , Snivy and Oshawott!

Libra adopted Turtwig! \

PixelNoodles adopted all the starters!



I'll send you a PM when your Pokemon are ready!*​


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Ohmigosh!! Cyndaquil??!! Best starter ever. Quick question. Can I still buy them if I haven't completed the game yet?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Of course! As long as you have 2 Pokemon, you can trade.


----------



## Lephixia (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Cyndaquil
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 10 TBT
Friend Code: 1950-8797-3958
In Game Name: Seth ( I think.... lol)


And

Pokemon: Chikorita
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 10 TBT
Friend Code: 1950-8797-3958
In Game Name: Seth ( I think.... lol)


So 20 TBT.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok I'm in that glitter cave right now so I can just quickly try to get out and then catch 2 pokemon for you. I'll do the form when I've done that.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Lephixia said:


> Pokemon: Cyndaquil
> Gender: Male
> Total Cost: 10 TBT
> Friend Code: 1950-8797-3958
> In Game Name: Seth ( I think.... lol)



Okay, I'll start breeding for it! Ill get back to you when it's ready!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 28, 2013)

c:

Pokemon: Chikorita , Mudkip  , Snivy and Oshawott
Gender: All female
Total Cost: 80 TBT
Friend Code: Left side
In Game Name: Shannon


----------



## Lephixia (Dec 28, 2013)

Magnificent!
I added on a Chikorita to that post if thats okay. XD


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Ok I'm in that glitter cave right now so I can just quickly try to get out and then catch 2 pokemon for you. I'll do the form when I've done that.



Okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> c:
> 
> Pokemon: Chikorita , Mudkip  , Snivy and Oshawott
> Gender: All female
> ...



Okay, I'll PM you when your order is ready!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 28, 2013)

okay! c:

should i send the bells now or after?


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry what's better the jaw or sail fossil?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Sorry what's better the jaw or sail fossil?



As long as you've caputered 2 Pokemon, you can order.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

No I mean for getting out of the cave. What one should I choose as a recomendation?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> okay! c:
> 
> should i send the bells now or after?



After is better, just in case something happens.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klinkguin said:


> No I mean for getting out of the cave. What one should I choose as a recomendation?



Hm... I don't know. Perhaps the Jaw Fossil, since Tyrunt is Rock/Dragon.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

What is the sail fossil? What pokemon is the sail fossil?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Amaura. A Rock/Ice Pokemon.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok I have 2 pokemon now.
Pokemon: Cyndaquil
Gender: Male(cuz cheaper right?)
Total Cost: 10 tbt bells (please tell me if this is wrong)
Friend Code: In signature.
In Game Name: Klink
Quick question, do the 2 pokemon have to be in your party or can they be the in pc?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Ok I have 2 pokemon now.
> Pokemon: Cyndaquil
> Gender: Male(cuz cheaper right?)
> Total Cost: 10 tbt bells (please tell me if this is wrong)
> ...



Either works. Adding you.

Also, Lex's order is ready!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon:Cyndaquil, Piplup, Snivy
Gender: all male
Total Cost:30 TBT bells
Friend Code: 3222-6029-5342
In Game Name: Tia


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Pokemon:Cyndaquil, Piplup, Snivy
> Gender: all male
> Total Cost:30 TBT bells
> Friend Code: 3222-6029-5342
> In Game Name: Tia



Okay, you're my last order before I go to bed...


----------



## Lephixia (Dec 28, 2013)

Just sent over the TBT monies.
Thank you so. So much.
My two favourite starters in the entire pokemon series! AH! <3


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Lephixia said:


> Just sent over the TBT monies.
> Thank you so. So much.
> My two favourite starters in the entire pokemon series! AH! <3



No problem! I hope you enjoy them! (Adding you to the adopters...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update on orders:

I have the eggs for the orders, and I'm trying to hatch them!


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

LOL imagine if you hatch my cyndaquil egg and it's shiny?! Would I still get it shiny?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll still give it to you, but it's highly unlikely that will ever happen...


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

There is still a chance. They have made the chances higher in pokemon x and y to getting a shiny.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks so much for Cyndaquil! This pokemon gives me memories of pokemon hg and ss. I trained my cyndaquil to be a typhlosion and to be level 100! No rare candies used!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

That pretty cool! (Added you to adopters!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 28, 2013)

Btw, sent the bells for when my order is ready


----------



## reyy (Dec 28, 2013)

wow wow omfg wow you have all wow
I know your not accepting orders but can i just put this here cause i'll forget next time :/
[please don't get angry i have short term memory ;O;]
Pokemon: All except squirtle and fennekin and torchic and froakie [i have them]
Gender: Females
Total Cost: 300 tbt bells I think? [either that or 280]
Friend Code: Under avatar [can i do that?]
In Game Name: Julia ;3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the starters!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Grumpy Cat said:


> wow wow omfg wow you have all wow
> I know your not accepting orders but can i just put this here cause i'll forget next time :/
> [please don't get angry i have short term memory ;O;]
> Pokemon: All except squirtle and fennekin and torchic and froakie [i have them]
> ...



Looks like I have a lot of breeding to do... and all females? This is going to take awhile. Also, it's 280 TBT Bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Thanks for the starters!



No problem! Added to adopters!


----------



## reyy (Dec 28, 2013)

kk hikari
Sorry for all the trouble i just like starter pokemon ;3


----------



## Libra (Dec 28, 2013)

Eeeeeh, Turtwig!!! <3 I know you're not taking orders right now, so just consider this a reminder for myself to keep checking your thread.


----------



## Emily (Dec 28, 2013)

When will this be reopened omg


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

The store is now open! (Bump)


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going to leave to the mall, but feel free to leave orders!


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Piplup
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 10
Friend Code: Under Avatar
In Game Name: James


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Pokemon: Piplup
> Gender: Male
> Total Cost: 10
> Friend Code: Under Avatar
> In Game Name: James



Okay, I'll get back to you when I get a Piplup!


----------



## Libra (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for doing this! <3

Here is my order:

Pokemon: Turtwig
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 10 TBT Bells
Friend Code: 0232-8608-9719
In Game Name: Athena

(Also, if possible, please explain to me how the trade will be done, because I have no idea. Sorry! ^_^')


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Totodile 
Gender: Female
Total Cost: 10 Bells
Friend Code: 1805-2482-7196
In Game Name: Eva

Thank you, Hikari! Maybe I'll breed her and open a Totally Totodile store xD


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay, I'm back! Also, I am having a Male Chikorita sale! All Male Ckikorita are only 5 TBT Bells!

Update on orders:
Green's Order - Finished.
Libra's Order - Finished
Kippla's Order- In Progress.


----------



## Yatogami (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon:Oshawatt, Piplup
Gender: Both female
Total Cost: 40 TBT
Friend Code: 2423-2918-1022
In Game Name: Omaer-San
Could you name them?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

NinFanBoy01 said:


> Pokemon:Oshawatt, Piplup
> Gender: Both female
> Total Cost: 40 TBT
> Friend Code: 2423-2918-1022
> ...



Sure, what will you like me to name them?


----------



## Sumemr (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Oshawott, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Chikorita, Piplup, & Mudkip
Gender: All female.
Total Cost: 120 TBT bells
Friend Code: On the left.
In Game Name: Summer


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Sumemr said:


> Pokemon: Oshawott, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Chikorita, Piplup, & Mudkip
> Gender: All female.
> Total Cost: 120 TBT bells
> Friend Code: On the left.
> In Game Name: Summer



Just to let you know, this may take awhile, since you want all females. Is that okay?


----------



## Sumemr (Dec 28, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Just to let you know, this may take awhile, since you want all females. Is that okay?



That's fine with me, take your time. c:


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay, thank you! (All orders require females... expect a sale on a lot of male Pokemon soon!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, check the main post for updates on your order!


----------



## Yatogami (Dec 28, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Sure, what will you like me to name them?



For the Piplup Mizu, and for the Oshawatt Shui.
Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and please PM me if my order is ready.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay, will do!


----------



## FrankieNebraska (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Chikorita,Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Torchic, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 120
Friend Code:5129-1798-3501
In Game Name: Frankie


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

FrankieNebraska said:


> Pokemon: Chikorita,Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Torchic, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig
> Gender: Male
> Total Cost: 120
> Friend Code:5129-1798-3501
> In Game Name: Frankie



Okay, added!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 28, 2013)

Pokemon: Tepig
Gender: Male
Cost: 10 TBT Bells
FC: 0903-3242-6905
In-Game Name: Devious


----------



## FrankieNebraska (Dec 28, 2013)

So when do I pay?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

After the trade!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeviousCrossing said:


> Pokemon: Tepig
> Gender: Male
> Cost: 10 TBT Bells
> FC: 0903-3242-6905
> In-Game Name: Devious



Adding you!


----------



## FrankieNebraska (Dec 28, 2013)

Will this be completed today or tomorrow?


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Most likely tomorrow, since your order is big.


----------



## FrankieNebraska (Dec 28, 2013)

How will you contact me just to make sure


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll contact you via PM. (Read the main post.)


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Updated Main post.


----------



## FrankieNebraska (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm gonna be up for awhile so no worries


----------



## Hikari (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay. I'll probably stop hatching at round midnight or 1 AM CST.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 29, 2013)

Just finished two big orders! I am now moving over to Grumpy's order...


----------



## Hype (Dec 29, 2013)

Pokemon: Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Snivy
Gender: Male
Total Cost: 30 tbt bells
Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
In Game Name: Coco


----------



## Hikari (Dec 29, 2013)

miracre said:


> Pokemon: Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Snivy
> Gender: Male
> Total Cost: 30 tbt bells
> Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
> In Game Name: Coco



Okay, I'll add you! (But, I won't be able to work on it until a few hours, since I'm going to bed now...)


----------



## Emily (Dec 29, 2013)

Pokemon: Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur,  Chikorita, Totodile, Cyndaquil,Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup
Gender: All female please :]
Total cost: 180 tbt bells I think

Edit: oh and if you do have a sale on lots of male starters I will probably have some of them too, and I know you have loads of massive orders so I don't mind if it takes a while xoxox


----------



## PixelNoodles (Dec 29, 2013)

Username: Pixelnoodles
Pokemon: Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur, Chikorita, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Torchic, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig, Froakie, Chespin, Fennekin
Gender: All male apart from the Chespin and Torchic, I'd like female ones please!
Total Cost: I believe it's  200 bells
Friend Code: 2766-9269-5042
In Game Name: Pixel

Thank you so so so much! 

I don't mind if it takes a while to get to me and get all mine, I know it's a lot of work and I"m not in a huge rush. Thank you again.


----------



## Hype (Dec 29, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Okay, I'll add you! (But, I won't be able to work on it until a few hours, since I'm going to bed now...)


That's fine. Thanks. c:


----------



## Jack1605 (Dec 29, 2013)

When were those Pokemon in this game


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 29, 2013)

They were from other previous games I guess.


----------



## Minth (Dec 29, 2013)

Helloooo !

I'd like to place a big order ! I'm sorry in advance 

*Username:* Minth
*Pokemon:* Chikorita, Totodile, Cyndaquil, Mudkip, Treecko, Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig
*Gender:* All female
*Total Cost:* 220 TBT
*Friend Code:* 2063 - 0376 - 0076
*In Game Name:* Minth

I'll pay right now  Please take your time !


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2013)

nvm ;3


----------



## Hikari (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay adding everyone! Since all orders are big, I'll be doing this in a first come, first served basis, so Grumpy's order is the only order I'll be working on, at the moment.


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2013)

kk ;3
after this i'm banning myself from buying stuff with TBT bells


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry -_- I keep on forgetting to update my game, I promise I will get to you tomorrow.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, no worries!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2013)

Username:Luckypinch
Pokemon: Snivy (female) Totodile(Male)  Charmander (female)
Gender:
Total Cost: 50bells tbt
Friend Code: 0018-1378-8565
In Game Name Mercedes
Could you please Name snivy Leafblade /Totodile Jaws / Charmander Blazie

also could you make the snivy shiny with the egg move Magical Leaf  

(when your open will you take this order?)


----------



## Emily (Dec 31, 2013)

Just wondering when will u make more progress on the orders xx


----------



## Hikari (Dec 31, 2013)

Luckypinch said:


> Username:Luckypinch
> Pokemon: Snivy (female) Totodile(Male)  Charmander (female)
> Gender:
> Total Cost: 50bells tbt
> ...



Sorry, I'm closed!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emily said:


> Just wondering when will u make more progress on the orders xx



Oh, I've forgotten to update them! Let me go edit that!


----------



## violetneko (Jan 1, 2014)

Pokemon: Piplup
Gender: Female
Cost: 20 bells
Code: Side
In game name: Alex

Pokemon: Snivy
Gender: Male
Cost: 10 bells

Total bells: 30. 
Thanks so much! ^^

Ooh my just saw it was closed. I'll subscribe for when it opens again... :3


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Sorry, I'm closed!
> 
> Does this mean I don't get them D:


----------



## Hikari (Jan 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hikari said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm closed!
> ...


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 2, 2014)

Waiting til' you re-open for a Bulbasaur (I wish I saw this sooner! xd)
Good luck with your selling! uvu


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for the Cyndaquil. It's now a Typhlosion and level 58!


----------

